# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  MAC OS с нуля

## dima714

Итак в маке полный ноль, хочу поставить дома, требования: запуск 1С 8, любой офис (не принципиален), работа мозилы файрфокс (или аналог такой же шустрый желательно), работа с образами дисков и записью сд/двд и игры онлайн RappelZ.

Конфа компа: Asus p5kpl-se, 1,5gb ddr2, ati 2400, ide seagate & sata wd, p4 775 3Ghz

Какой дистр нужен и желательно ссылочку если не трудно

----------


## nightguest75

> Итак в маке полный ноль, хочу поставить дома, требования: запуск 1С 8, любой офис (не принципиален), работа мозилы файрфокс (или аналог такой же шустрый желательно), работа с образами дисков и записью сд/двд и игры онлайн RappelZ.
> 
> Конфа компа: Asus p5kpl-se, 1,5gb ddr2, ati 2400, ide seagate & sata wd, p4 775 3Ghz
> 
> Какой дистр нужен и желательно ссылочку если не трудно


Для 1С в маке нужен паралельс иначе работать не будет и чтобы  нтфс читала, т.к. в маке своя файловая система EXT3. Мак ОС на ноут так не поставишь. Скорее всего придется использовать Хакинтош какой-нибудь. Драйвера для Мака называются kekxt. Есть сайт kext.com нужна регистрация

----------


## dima714

У меня не ноут, обычный комп, асус - мать:) за ссыль спс почитаю, а какую ось то ставить?:)

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_
Кстать ссыль ведет кудат непонятно куда(

----------


## Cheechako

> какую ось то ставить?


http://www.hackintosh.ru/
http://www.thg.ru/howto/hackintosh/
http://prasys.co.cc/2009/11/snow-leo...ware-player-3/ ....:)

----------


## nightguest75

> У меня не ноут, обычный комп, асус - мать:) за ссыль спс почитаю, а какую ось то ставить?:)
> 
> _Добавлено через 51 секунду_
> Кстать ссыль ведет кудат непонятно куда(


http://www.kexts.com/ кексты под Мак Хакинтош. Попробуй поставить Mac OS 10.5.7. v2.2.  Хакинтош можно взять отсюда http://torrentmac.org/

----------


## entot

внимательно читать
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...owtopic=160123

----------


## Icefire

смотри на applelife.ru, на форуме. Крупнейший русскоязычный форум по MAC OS и Хакинтошам.

----------


## sensor_s

помогите! есть MacBook A1181
купил с рук - дисков базовой комплектации нет
система заблокирована паролем
на Mac OS смотрю первый раз
хочу либо переустановить OS либо разблокировать пароль если возможно
бъюсь об него третие сутки ((

----------


## megamonstric



----------


## S_GRAY

*Груман Г. Mac OS X Lion. Библия пользователя 2012*

http://letitbit.net/download/30171.3...D1%8F.pdf.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0260...D1%8F.pdf.html

----------

